# Mini Jersey heifers For Sale in Colorado



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

We have 3 heifers for sale. All are registered miniature Jerseys within the mid-size range. They are all a month old. We don't plan on weaning until at least 4 months old. Pictures are at www.royalvalley.blogspot.com 

$3000 each OBO. 

You can message me or call at (970) 835-4917

Juli


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

These little cuties will also be halter broke. Price is now $2200.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Q3Ue4WFzi0E/SjxP5QLDLpI/AAAAAAAAAF8/Kwc0DyAUs9k/s1600-h/daphnetilly3.JPG


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Have you posted them on the KFC forum? http://familycow.proboards.com/index.cgi? Might help move 'em.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay everyone! Looks like we are going to be moving and selling the farm and we are needing to get these ladies a new home. 

This is a great deal so let me know if you're interested. 

We have 2 Purebred Jersey cows that have their first calves at the side. (First lactation) I milked them for a little while to see how they would do, but they are currently just raising the calves. Both have hiefer calves and are bred back to calve in April. Neither have been handled in a while, but are very trainable and when I was milking stood very well and milk well. Never had mastitis with them and calving was unassisted. Asking $3000 for Pajamas and Caramel. (3 animals for this price!!)

Our other cow is the one I am milking. Also a Purebred Jersey and you would get her calf as well, but she is weaned. She is also bred back and I am currently milking 2 times per day. She is giving 2 1/2 gallons per day without any grain in her diet. She prefers hay/pasture and really doesn't eat the grain. Excellent disposition and her udder is very tight and beautiful. She stands very well and is just a great family cow. Great cream line, especially with her first lactation. She is smaller and only 
43" at the hip. $3500 for Della, her heifer calf and bred back. 

The bull is also for sale and is 2 yrs old. He is a very nice looking bull. He's a little protective but has never hurt anything or anyone. He doesn't have a ring in, but so far has thrown all heifer calves. Purebred also. $3000.

Sad to see these girls and guy leave us, but we will not have room to take them with us. 
Thanks
Juli


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

With today's dairy cow price being in the crapper, the mini niche' market is also taking a hit. It's hard to sell someone a cow for mini price when they can get a full-sized for less than a third close to home. 

I too have some jersey minis and wouldn't take for them. I just notice they're getting harder and harder to sale for mini prices. 

There's a retired couple North of me a few counties that advertised two cows and a bull that were AJMA registered for over six months before they finally through the towel in and sold them as regular priced jerseys. With the economy down the tube for now, they just couldn't seem to interest anyone in the novelty of it. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Right when we got our cows ( 9 months before they calved) our neighbor decided to go to TX and buy all the regular jerseys he could haul, bring them here to Colorado and breed them to his dexter and sell them bred for $1800. So our local market is totally saturated. I'm guessing he's sold 15 or more in the last 1 1/2 yrs. 

With that and us having to move, it's time to let them go. 

Thanks.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

New pics up. www. royalvalley.blogspot.com


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I would love to buy them, but my hubby just got laid off again  I think many people are in the same boat. I pray that the hospital will call me for an interview.


----------

